# Bose v30 with a different reciever



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi I know people have asked this question but I can't find what I need. I have a Bose v30... My bad.. But they sound good in my space so I'm happy. However the dam system keeps switching the video and sound feed when I either ffw or rew a movie, or change signal. Probably due to it switching from 5.1 to pcm2.0. This is making me want to get a better receiver maybe onkyo or pioneer, etc.. The question is can this be done? It's a V30 system so they are jewel cubes and the "sub"accustimass module original to the lifestyle v30. Can I change the receiver to a different company?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

You should be able to use the jewel cubes, but not the accustimass module unless you can dig in it and reverse engineer that sucker. You would also need to be able to cut the RCA looking ends from the jewel cubes, figure out what is + and - to hook up to a AVR. Then you would need a sub too. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-631

I personally wouldn't go with anything bigger because the jewel cubes would need to be be crossed at least at 120hz if not 150hz and larger subs sound boomy with anything above 100hz usually.


----------



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow ain't that a bitch! 

Thanks a lot for your help you really put this issue to bed for me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly thats the biggest issues with using Bose or many of the Home Theater in a Box systems is they use odd connections that wont easily hook up to a normal receiver and the bass modual is designed to go from 160Hz down to about 40Hz and is NOT a true subwoofer..


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

The Bose cubes in particular are poor performers - according to here the -3db point is 280Hz leaving a gaping hole between that point and any "subwoofer". Tiny speaker cabinet size is incompatible with complete frequency response. There's no cheating physics!:foottap:

For reference, these speakers from Ascend are intended as replacements to small cube systems. You'll note their -3db point is 74 Hz but to get that they need 2 drivers and a larger cabinet (though still small at 11"x6.5"6.375").


----------



## audiovideo60 (Nov 10, 2011)

So the Bose v30 series cannot be used with anything other than the accustimass "sub" and for that you need one of their receivers no way around it. Had they been the lower end direct reflecting other than the jewel cubes I would have been able. Oh well I'll just keep this system the way it is. I'm still ok with it for what I use it for. I'm just glad I didn't pay full sticker price for it when I bought it, cause I know I would have been able to get crazy speakers for that kind of cash. At least these are small and the wife doesn't bitch.


----------

